# Rudee inlet



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

Took a walk down to the inlet this morning spot were running thick. I talked to a guy that told me between his wife her sister and himself they caught 700 yesterday. It looked like they might beat that number today bringing in 5 at time non stop. Good luck to all


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Wow, may have to stop by there tomorrow on my lunch break. Thanks for the report there P. 

Ben


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Any size to the spot?


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

i saw 8s and 9s maybe some 10s


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Mr.P said:


> i saw 8s and 9s maybe some 10s


inches or ounces?


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

700....................... Let's be real here!:spam:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Time to load up on bait!


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

inches


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Just who in the hell*

needs 700 yesterday and are on the way of breaking that record today. And folks wonder why there aren't as many fish as there once was. I'd like to see a limit of 50 spot with a 10" size .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> needs 700 yesterday and are on the way of breaking that record today. And folks wonder why there aren't as many fish as there once was. I'd like to see a limit of 50 spot with a 10" size .


spot must be gettin scarce way up there in the mountians...........


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree that there should be a limit on panfish.....yeah there are great numbers of them, but there were great numbers of bison at one time too.......


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i dout seriously they had 700 spot. i have seen 700 spot in one place and thats a lot of fish to carry away................


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

*spot madness*

these are the same people that look at you like a fool when you tell them they have an undersized puppydrum ,and they say its a croaker , their should be alimit on all fish ive seen too many times people fill up an offshore cooler 2 300 fish and call their kin to take that cooler and bring a fewwwwww more coolers to rape the ocean with, not too mention the undersized trout black drum cobia flounder stripers crabs busted sooks with black eggs this is why their are limits on other species not to mention the by catch crap thats going on by comm fishermen . go down to rudee this year when the striper get running look at all the fish they blatantly get away with, way illegal. call the man a no show, money talks the rest of us suffer.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*

are they still catching spots at rudee


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*abu mike, this is for your viewing only.*

No, spot are not plentiful up here in the mounteens. And won't be plentiful in your neck of the woods much longer either unless limits are put on them[spots!!!!!!!]. Fish stock has proven to be resilient if given a chance. Since I make 1 to 3 trips to the coast a year, I still only keep enough for several meals while there and maybe 25 filleted to bring back. I'm sure you was joking with me in your post, cause you nose we ain't gots any of them up here. Iffen we did, I shore wouldn't make the drive offen this mounteen to da coast. Since it isn't on the books, lettem have at it. As far as calling the cops verses not getting getting involved, then ya'll can cut your own throats as far as witnessing illegal activity. Up here in the sticks, a poacher don't last long. He normally isn't turned in. BUT, after being read to from the book, he normally gets the idea. And iffen that don't work, well he understands much it better after having it explained to him. One thing about the mounteens. We don't need law to teach folks how to act. Our parents did that job, and a damned fine job at that. Whatsa reckon 700 spot would weigh Mike? 350 to 400#.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

700 spot at an average of a pound per fish? Would have liked to see what the hell they did to store them, keep them from spoiling, and clean them all before going bad.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

:beer::beer:spot fishermen are like cock roaches,goin crazy over them, st eppin on peoples tackle crossin lines and then you say dong dong dowww and they just smile  igorance is not bliss it will subject you to a thrashing:beer:


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a feeling alot those spots get sold within the community. You see the same people doing the same things if you catch it go's in the cooler 4 inch roundhead in the cooler, 3 inch pompano in the cooler. But the ones who are the most at fault are those who get paid to make and enforce the rules


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

*Update on Rudee*

Anyone been down to Rudee for any SPOT this week?


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*yes*



togman said:


> Anyone been down to Rudee for any SPOT this week?


was there today..caught a couple of nice spot and a blue...Did not see great numbers though


----------

